
Rage Against the Machine? Raging within the machine will do for now - billpg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/dec/21/charlie-brooker-rage-against-the-machine
======
Specstacular
I wish it were "Take the Skinheads Bolwing" getting all this 'underground'
support instead...

